# Will an Synapse take 28 or 30mm Tires?



## morrisond (Apr 3, 2004)

What is the max size of tires that the Synapse frame and fork will take? I've recently moved and I have .5 km of sometimes really soft dirt/gravel before I get to Pavement and my road bike with 23's is just way too sketchy.

I'm thinking of an new bike anyways and would prefer to get another road frame vs Cyclocross.

Thanks


----------



## Magsdad (Jun 29, 2005)

*The aluminum frames...*

should definitely take up to 28s at least. The forks are now designed with long reach brakes, so larger tires should be a go, and the rear triangle also takes long reach brakes. 

I wish more top level frames took larger tires. My carbon frame can fit 28s, but just by a hair (depending on the make of tire).


----------



## surf418 (Nov 24, 2008)

The 09 aluminum synapse's will take it but not the 09 carbon's.


----------

